# Brewtus R pressure adjustment



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My machine is running at seven bar (using a tank on a rotary so no line pressure) and want to try it out at nine.

Have looked at this thread which contains a diagram of a rotary pump.

View attachment 5520


This looks like it but it's not accessible.

Any ideas how to get in there? Stop pissing about put the machine back together?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That's the adjustment yeah. Looks like you can get into it by taking the casing off? 5 screws and you're in.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Take the casing off what? That's the back and sides off. Only way I could think of getting into it was to unscrew the pump from the machine


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 5522


That's looking at the pump from the rear with the case off


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh right. Long spanner?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Would turning the nut do? Could maybe get a spanner in but thought you had to get at the end of it with a screwdriver


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

It's the same fitting, you can turn with a screwdriver or spanner. You should unlock the plastic locking nut, adjust the pressure screw then lock the plastic one again.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cool, i'll have another butchers tomorrow. Don't suppose you know what size spanner it is!?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Got access now after unscrewing pump. It's 10 bar with a blind basket eh? Or is that for vibe?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Many thanks to el carajillo for the tech support - took the pump off the frame and adjusted it to 9 bar.

View attachment 5525


Made a bit of a faux pas during the process which justified why I made a pledge not to open this up and piss about with it - however lesson learned and no harm done it appears....


----------

